# Hey older TLF folk - do you remember the old barber shop?



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Being stuck in my home because of the COVID19 issue, gives me too much time to think about any topic.

So here goes. This post is not just for 60+ years men (and women), the question is: What kind of haircut did you have as a kid - teenager - adult, back in the day? Any year really. You "mullet" men are out there for sure ;-)

I'll start. Near my home was a really great barber shop in the 1960'S. Small place with 4 chairs run by a husband and wife for decades. Hair cut for a kid was $1.25. My father would give me the money for the cut.

On the wall of this very clean and profession shop were those black & white pictures on the various haircuts to pick from. My choice was either a 'crew cut' or a 'flat top' I have to say that this experience at 8:30 am on a Saturday morning was some thing I enjoyed a lot.

Later years (hippy) brought long straggly hair, but who cared. It was the zeitgeist on the time.

Any and all past haircut history welcomed


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm a bit younger, but when I was in junior high and high school, I spent a lot of time at Gary's barber shop in the late 80's. It was still is old school with the classic cash register and single chair. Gary taught me a lot and even helped me find my first car. I've since moved away and my wife cuts my hair but I have fond memories listening to those old guys chew the fat for an hour or two.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Timely discussion. Barber shops re-opened here in Arkansas yesterday, so I went to get an overdue haircut.

I've gone to the same guy since I was a kid. I remember when the price on the wall was $5 for a haircut. He charges $15 now. I ribbed him on the price a year or two ago - I told him I remember paying $5 as a kid, and I have a lot less hair to cut now. His response was "Shut up you little shit. You make a lot more money now." :lol:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

When I was a kid the barbers shop was at the bottom of our street. (400 yards) I loved it when there were a few waiting already,  he had a pile of 40s/50s American superman type comics,  I couldn't get enough time to skim through them. Always had a short back and sides haircut (mothers orders) I did manage an 77 Sunset strip Edd Burns style at the front. :nod:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Growing up near the beach I had the requisite Zack Morris surfer 'do. Most barbers and stylists were well versed in this cut as nearly every pubescent boy had it at one time or another.


----------

